# Subs Needed for the Brighton and Novi Areas



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

Looking for a sub in the Brighton a nd Novi areas, Contractor must be able to handle all aspects of snowplowing and salting of roadways and walks. Contractor must carrie liability and Workmans comp while under contract. This is a 24/7 day a week job that will run through April 15th.. Serious Contractors only.

Thank You
Mike Momany
Operations Manager


----------



## frank35 (Aug 27, 2006)

*where is area?*

Brighton, ny?
Thanks


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

Michigan, I'm sorry.


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

im interested i have 
350dumpwith vbox 8' straight
superduty vbox with vblade 
150 with snowblowers and salters for sidewalk crew

interested in the novi area
if any help email me at [email protected] 
or call me at 313 377 5412
thanks joe


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll give you a call Sun or Mon, thanks.


----------



## ROAD-SNAKES (Jan 24, 2004)

Looking for a sub to do salting of all roadways and also a sidewalk crew at four locations, Brighton and Commerce.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Call me at 734-320-4700 if you are still in need of a contractor.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## TimberCreek (Feb 11, 2007)

if you are still looking for a sub call me and let me know. 248-255-1074


----------

